# Έκθεση Εβλιγιά Τσελεμπή στο Νέο Μουσείο Μπενάκη



## Earion (Mar 22, 2011)

Προαναγγέλλεται έκθεση στο νέο Μουσείο Μπενάκη για τον Τούρκο περιηγητή του 17ου αιώνα Εβλιγιά Τσελεμπή (από 5 Απριλίου έως 26 Ιουνίου).

Η αρχή γίνεται με ομιλία και παρουσίαση του περίφημου _Βιβλίου των ταξιδιών_.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## Marinos (Apr 4, 2011)

Και εδώ η έκθεση σε virtual μορφή.


----------

